# Fox 32 Rhythm, 29 / 27,5+ ,100mm FW, Boost 15x110mm, Remote, 2018



## Pky2101 (21. März 2021)

Ich verkaufe meine Fox Rhythm 32 Federgabel, Modell 2018. Die Gabel ist für 29 Zoll oder 27,5+ Zoll Räder mit Boost Naben (15 x 110mm) gedacht. Federweg sind 100mm (lässt sich durch einen neuen Airshaft auf 120mm bringen). Die Gabel kommt mit Steckachse (orig. Fox), Lockout mit Lenkerfernbedienung und einem PM180mm Bremsenadapter. Einbauhöhe ist rund 500mm, Gabelschaft ist 175mm, Kralle ist eingeschlagen.
Die Gabel wurde am Hardtail auf Waldwegen und einfachen Trails gefahren. Hatte keinen ernsten Crash und ist in einem sehr guten Zustand!

Bei Fragen bitte einfach melden!

Weitere technische Daten gibts auf der Herstellerseite mit dem Produktcode DBW5:








						Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com
				












						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Idstein finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------

